# New Tsunami 12ft 6-10



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

Man got the Tsunami this morning and went straight to the feild this rod is way way under rated.120.00 this rod is one of the best rods ive heaved over all the 5 hundred dollar sticks ive bought latley.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Congrats on the new stick, BnA. I've been starting to hear good stuff about them recently. Is it the Airwave series? I think you were the one that said that they use the same blanks as St. Croix?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

For $120 it better be the AirWave. I bet she threw reaaalll schweet!


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Is it the TSTSC 1202XH? $120.00? Where did you pay that?


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Not the airwave*

the airwave just has a fancy handle grip its the trophy series yes i said trophy series 12ft 2xh its great.All i have used sense they came out i bought my first from bimini bay.I bought this one from Digital dagger 120.00 its on sale for 95.00 plus shipping.I like it so much with my abu garcia 7000ic3 with 40 lb suffix braid


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

good deal


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

I have one and its my 2nd favorite,next to my HDX..paired with a 525Mag,its a lethal combo..will throw 7-8 and bait with no problem whatsoever..


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I have 2 and I love them. They are sweet with a blue yonder or a 525 mag. Can not beat it for the money. Got them from Digital Dagger as well.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Tsunami*

Yeh this rod is def sweet also with a 7000ic3 abu garcia the only baitcaster i liked besides the BP catmax that reel can sling 6 oz like nothing.


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

IM not sure if you are running braid but they say you should not use braid with the titanium guides per the factory


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

reel dem in said:


> IM not sure if you are running braid but they say you should not use braid with the titanium guides per the factory


who's "they" and what factory?...


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

Bimini Bay outfitter is who. I had to send my rod back and I asked about using using braid and I was told not to use braid on my tstss 1102xh. The person I spoke to said they make a special rod for braid


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

*Dont take my word for it*



Rockfish1 said:


> who's "they" and what factory?...


This is Bimni Bay Outfitters contact info Bimini Bay Outfitters Ltd. 43 Mckee Dr Mahwah, NJ 07430 PH#1800-688-3481 e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Titanium coated bad*

When you have any titanium coated the key word is coated all or most tips are coated not full titanium.Replace the tip guide with a reg fuji tip.Ive used all different types of braid with tsunamis the only one to scratch titanium was PPro.So i replace my tips with reg fuji tips and all has been fine also i have switced to sufix no problems yet and its been two years.


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

Bass_n_around said:


> When you have any titanium coated the key word is coated all or most tips are coated not full titanium.Replace the tip guide with a reg fuji tip.Ive used all different types of braid with tsunamis the only one to scratch titanium was PPro.So i replace my tips with reg fuji tips and all has been fine also i have switced to sufix no problems yet and its been two years.


Will this void your warranty


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

how can braid scratch a titanium guide?
explain this to me please.
titanium is the foot that is used. the eye/ring is where the line passes thru. titanium is what's holding the eye/ring in place. 

so you are passing your line in the foot instead of the eye?

i just wish people would post the RIGHT thing, there are many new people looking at this site.

when you say guide is TLNSG

T= stand for titanium, it's the foot of the guide
LN= stands for concept guide double foot
S= stands for silicon carbide (2nd strongest material after diamond) this is the eye, it is where the line passes thru. 
G= stands for guide.

show me a guide that has titanium eye/ring.

for your information:
TITANIUM metal is one of earths hardest metal, it is virtually indestructible. 
titanium metal is also use on the afterburners of fighter planes due to it's strength and weight.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Tips are titanium coated the thing they dont tell you the tips are not pure titanium*

The tips are not p[ure titanium there just coated let me explain more there justed DIPPED




HellRhaY said:


> how can braid scratch a titanium guide?
> explain this to me please.
> titanium is the foot that is used. the eye/ring is where the line passes thru. titanium is what's holding the eye/ring in place.
> 
> ...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Are your guides _all_ missing their ceramic inserts?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Been waiting for a chance to do this opcorn:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*starting to see that*

I've seen several rods with just the metal top with no insert ..... mostly freshwater though ..... all the guides have inserts but not the tip suppose to be more sensitive


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

*titanium guides*



HellRhaY said:


> how can braid scratch a titanium guide?
> explain this to me please.
> titanium is the foot that is used. the eye/ring is where the line passes thru. titanium is what's holding the eye/ring in place.
> 
> ...


 
Spinning and casting surf models are fitted with light, thin and tough cork tape grips with short EVA caps at the reel seat. Precision tapered blanks are constructed with unidirectional graphite composite and a full length, action-tuned outer layer of high modulus mesh graphite for more power with minimal weight and increased resistance to damage. Powerful actions range to Extra Heavy for big surf duty. 
Exclusively available from Bimini Bay Outfitters Performance Products
Full length ultra high modulus graphite mesh over graphite composite construction 
Extreme light weight, power, strength and sensitivity
Full length, blank through butt design
Cotton/nylon protective cloth rod case with casting and spinning models
Smoke finish, stainless steel frame, Titanium Carbide ring guides on spinning and casting models
Super smooth Titanium Nitride coated Titanium Carbibe tip top ring on all surf models
Thin, tough, lightweight cork tape grips on surf spin models
Cushioned stainless steel and graphite Fuji reel seat on all surf models
Tough, high gloss epoxy wrap finish, thread check stripes
Fully under wrapped guides 
Hook keeper
Hologram foil TSUNAMI decal 























Spinning and casting surf models are fitted with light, thin and tough cork tape grips with short EVA caps at the reel seat. Precision tapered blanks are constructed with unidirectional graphite composite and a full length, action-tuned outer layer of high modulus mesh graphite for more power with minimal weight and increased resistance to damage. Powerful actions range to Extra Heavy for big surf duty. 
Exclusively available from Bimini Bay Outfitters Performance Products
Full length ultra high modulus graphite mesh over graphite composite construction 
Extreme light weight, power, strength and sensitivity
Full length, blank through butt design
Cotton/nylon protective cloth rod case with casting and spinning models
Smoke finish, stainless steel frame, Titanium Carbide ring guides on spinning and casting models
Super smooth Titanium Nitride coated Titanium Carbibe tip top ring on all surf models
Thin, tough, lightweight cork tape grips on surf spin models
Cushioned stainless steel and graphite Fuji reel seat on all surf models
Tough, high gloss epoxy wrap finish, thread check stripes
Fully under wrapped guides 
Hook keeper
Hologram foil TSUNAMI decal 





HIGH MODULUS MESH & UNIDIRECTIONAL GRAPHITE 
MODEL # LENGTH ACTION LINE WT. LURE WT. 
TSTSS-702M 7'0" Medium 10-20 1/2-2 
TSTSS-702H 7'0" Hvy 12-25 1/2-3 
TSTSS-761M 7'6" Medium 10-20 1/2-2 
TSTSS-802MH 8'0" Med/Hvy 12-20 3/4-3 
TSTSS-802H 8'0" Hvy 15-30 3/4-4 
TSTSS-902MH 9'0" Med/Hvy 12-25 1-4 
TSTSS-1002MH 10'0" Med/Hvy 15-30 3-6 
TSTSS-1102H 11'0" Hvy 20-40 4-6 
TSTSS-1102XH 11'0" X/Hvy 20-40 4-10 
TSTSS-1202H 12'0" Hvy 20-40 4-7 
TSTSS-1202XH 12'0" X/Hvy 20-40 6-10 


HIGH MODULUS MESH & UNIDIRECTIONAL GRAPHITE 
MODEL # LENGTH ACTION LINE WT. LURE WT. 
TSTSC-1002H 10'0" Hvy 20-40 4-6 
TSTSC-1102XH 11'0" X/Hvy 20-40 4-10 
TSTSC-1202XH 12'0" X/Hvy 20-40 6-10 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tsunami Trophy Rods * Tsunami Trophy Surf Rods * Tsunami Classic Rods * Tsunami Five Star Rods
Tsunami Airwaves * Tsunami Kayak Rods * Tsunami Magnum Rods * Tsunami Star Drag Reels
Tsunami Pro Reels * Tsunami Hard Plastic Lures * Tsunami Soft Plastic Lures * Tsunami Sabiki Rigs
Tsunami Jigs * Tsunami Shockwave Lures * Tsunami Cork Lures * Tsunami Accessories * Terminal Tackle 

Tsunami | Jarvis Walker | Bimini Bay Clothing | Eye Wear | Ande 
Marathon | Shoremaster | Apache | Marlin Footwear | Rovex | Shrek
Mission Statement | Gallery | Dealer List | Media Center 
Contact | Fishing Tips & Testimonials | Home
Bimini Bay Outfitters Ltd.
43 McKee Drive
Mahwah, New Jersey 07430
Ph. 800.688.3481
Fax. 201.529.0258
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

SiC isnt that second hardest material on earth..

its third. second is mosenite, then the sparkly diamond.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

HellRhaY said:


> how can braid scratch a titanium guide?


I want to know the answer to that too! Something ain't adding up here.


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> how can braid scratch a titanium guide?
> explain this to me please.
> titanium is the foot that is used. the eye/ring is where the line passes thru. titanium is what's holding the eye/ring in place.
> 
> ...


 Exclusively available from Bimini Bay Outfitters Performance Products
Full length ultra high modulus graphite mesh over graphite composite construction 
Extreme light weight, power, strength and sensitivity
Full length, blank through butt design
Cotton/nylon protective cloth rod case with casting and spinning models
Smoke finish, stainless steel frame, Titanium Carbide ring guides on spinning and casting models
Super smooth Titanium Nitride coated Titanium Carbibe tip top ring on all surf models
Thin, tough, lightweight cork tape grips on surf spin models
Cushioned stainless steel and graphite Fuji reel seat on all surf models
Tough, high gloss epoxy wrap finish, thread check stripes
Fully under wrapped guides 
Hook keeper
Hologram foil TSUNAMI decal 






this is from bimani bays webpage. this says guides not foot


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

A lot of fancy names to mask the fact that they are inferior guides. There's a reason why top notch builders and top tier rod manufacturers use Fuji and Batson.


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

you know what they say about opinions. like ---holes every on has or knows a couple


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

titanium carbide isn't true titanium.
and titanium coated is 100% titanium either.

there's a huge difference between titanium carbide and titanium alloy. there's a huge difference between titanium alloy and titanium coated.

you should see some guides that are sic and titanium feet, you can file the rings and it won't scratch it one bit.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> A lot of fancy names to mask the fact that they are inferior guides.


right on!


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

ye you ll catch the same fish . Have you ever used one of these rods? seems you didnt know what we were talking about in the first place


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

reel dem in said:


> ye you ll catch the same fish .


yes, we catch the same fish. but you're the one who opened up about your guides being titanium not suited for braid. true titanium withstands braid, we were enlightening.



reel dem in said:


> Have you ever used one of these rods? seems you didnt know what we were talking about in the first place


i don't need to use that rod to know what i'm tlaking about. titanium coated isn't titanium, titanium nitride is titanium alloy. 

2 guides of true titanium would cost as much as that rod.

Here's a REAL TITANIUM with SIC rings.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

TSUNAMI TROPHY 12' XH SURF ROD (casting)

Item #:TS-TSC-1202XH

Is this the rod your talking about?


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

the foot is titanium not the ring ok. we spoke of guide rings not the guide foot. No thats not TSTSS-1102xh you only use spinning rods right. you said titanium coated isnt titanium then what is it coated with?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

reel dem in said:


> the foot is titanium not the ring ok. we spoke of guide rings not the guide foot. No thats not TSTSS-1102xh you only use spinning rods right. you said titanium coated isnt titanium then what is it coated with?


there's a huge difference between titanium and titanium coated. because it is coated with titanium, it doenst mean you'll get the same strength as real titanium.

when we say gold plated, do you think it is as malleable as gold?

yes, i only throw spinners, what's your point?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*reel dem in*
I think you'd better back off, because it's apparent you are getting confused. If you want to learn something, then read what was posted. If not, then continue to confuse the issue and wallow in your own ignorance. These guys on here know what they are talking about, have done their research, and some have custom built their own rods...and hand-picked their guides based on what was appropriate. If you don't know the difference between "titanium coated", "titanium carbide" and pure titanium, then do some research on your own and then shut up and read! I'd also suggest you check out SIC guides, etc, and then maybe...after you've had some experience using all these different guides...and know what you are talking about, you can speak with some authority. Until then, listen and learn!!!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

hellrhay -- you never cease to amaze me with your knowledge about these products.....
reel dem in - listen to hellrhay - he knows this $hit backwards & forwards.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*man drama*

well guys been watching this thread real close and i've got to give you credit at least for being civil to each other ... I had a buddies tsunami for a month or so and it's a nice rod ... not top of the line but still a nice rod ... I have a few Daiwa sealines that have the same tip ... no insert ....

tit. coated is good to repel the saltwater elements ... but not as strong as solid tit. 

go to mudhole or fishsticks4u and check the prices on solid versus coated rings ... the solid rings and tip is almost as much as the Tsunami rod ..... 

now as to whether or not as why they don't want you using braid is beyond me ... 

Just remember to keep it civil and you can still agree to disagree ....


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Go ahead and be a dumm azz*

Ther coated and thats all there is done .Jesus if you believe they are pure i got a whole lot of swamp land for sale.Oh also i can walk on water.Do you really beleive everythingm you read because what a company writes.All my inserts were there.Iv been doing this as long as anyone on here and then some.


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

I never said they were solid , keep your swamp land to pacticewalking on the water wasnt that you that pmed downing hellray


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

Definitions of Titanium nitride on the Web:

a compond of titanium metal and nitrogen gas (TiN), titanium nitride is very inert and serves as an excellent barrier metel. ...
www.icknowledge.com/glossary/t.html

a metal formulation that is harder than tungsten carbide and is very abrasion resistant. Ideal for metal cutting/drilling applications because it generates less heat during drilling.
www.irwin.com/irwin/consumer/jhtml/glossaryList.jhtml

Gold colored ceramic, typically applied as a thin coating by either PVD or CVD. Very hard (3500Hv). Used on cutting tools and forming tools and other surfaces requiring wear resistance
www.tdcoating.com/td_glossary_terms9.htm

Titanium nitride () (sometimes known as Tinite) is an extremely hard (~85 Rockwell C Hardness or ~2500 Vickers Hardness or 24.5 gigapascals), ceramic material, often used as a coating on titanium alloy, steel, carbide, and aluminum components to improve the substrate's surface properties. 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titanium nitride


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Now Boys*

lets keep this civil .. it's ok to disagree but be gentlemen about it ......


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

Bass_n_around said:


> Ther coated and thats all there is done .Jesus if you believe they are pure i got a whole lot of swamp land for sale.Oh also i can walk on water.Do you really beleive everythingm you read because what a company writes.All my inserts were there.Iv been doing this as long as anyone on here and then some.


Dont loose that swamp land like you lost every 
thing else you had. those habbits will make you think you can walk on water Buddy L--


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

reel dem in said:


> I never said they were solid , keep your swamp land to pacticewalking on the water wasnt that you that pmed downing hellray


LOL, i should have smelled a sabotage the first time.

eventhough you sabotage me, still, let me explain and clarify a few points to you.
there are different companies/manufaturers of guides. For me the best is Fuji. They are pioneers in guide research and innovation. Most of their products are copied by other manufacturers. There are a lot of fancy names given to guides by other manufacturers to compete with the Fuji titanium, i.e.

titanium oxide
titanium carbide
titanium nitride

and fuji's
solid titanium frame and tic (tic= is what fuji called on platings/coatings, they accept that this is not pure titanium)
in their guides it either says T or T1. T1 for the plated guide.)
lets do a little background on titanium before we discuss on the different products manufacturers use in their guides.

titanium alloy is probably the strongest metal on earth. it is virtually indestructible and it doesn't rust. titanium alloys are used as plates on the afterburners of the F-4 and on missiles because of its strength, resistance to high temperature and lightweight. it is also being used as propeller shafts on boats because of its resistance to rusting. titanium is as strong as steel, but 45% lighter. It is 60% heavier than aluminum but 2x as strong.

now, when we talk about fuji's titanium frames, it is basically solid titanium alloy that they used on their guide frames. the same metal i talked about on the above paragraph with the same properties.

other manufacturers try to make their own titanium guides. The problem is, they use coatings, not the true titanium alloy. So the opther companies came up with names such as titanium oxide, titanium carbide and titanium nitride.

titanium nitride is a hard coating that is gold in color, It is applied to other surfaces by a vapor deposition process. this is 80 on the rockwell scalehttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockwell_scale.
Depending on what method was used for the vapor process, the quality of coating varies substantially. 
The more even the coating, the better the product and the more expensive the cost of doing the coating. 
The best way to get an even coating is to suspend the item being coated individually and then placing a bunch of them in a vapor deposition chamber and coating them. 
This costs bucks and most of the companies do not use this method. The other way is to tumble the items being coated in the vapor chamber. 
This method is much cheaper and gives a rather poor uneven coating. This is the method used by many of the tackle companies.

Titanium Oxide comes in basically three colors and combinations of them. 
Basically dark(midnight) blue, pink, and blue green. 
These materials are coated to the objects the same as their more expensive cousin Titanium Nitride. 
The big difference other than color is their hardness. It falls in the mid to high 50s on the rockwell scale. 
That is the same hardness as hard chrome. Another plus factor of titanium oxide is that it is resistant to oxidation (rust). 
This is a big plus and actually makes a good coating for guide frames. Unfortunatly, not many companies use it for that. 
Instead they coat stainless steel or different ceramics to get colorfull guides that really are no better to line wear than good industrial hard chrome guides.

and the same holds true for titanium carbide. this guide even rusts and turns black in a saltwater environment.


to make a long stroy short: just because it says titanium, it doesn't necessarily mean it is pure titanium alloy and thus, carries the same properties as a real titanium.


EDIT: Thanks to Dick French for discussing on titanium coatings.


----------



## beachman (Apr 27, 2007)

Really enjoyed the banter and antics of you young ones 

Have to also say the knowledge imparted was very impressive and I have learned much !!! I congratulate y'all for the depth of those words of wisdom


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

beachman said:


> Really enjoyed the banter and antics of you young ones
> 
> Have to also say the knowledge imparted was very impressive and I have learned much !!! I congratulate y'all for the depth of those words of wisdom


Yup...I learned also. More expensive, but with a custom, SIC guides kinda cover all the bases.


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

*Titanium alloys *are metallic materials which contain a mixture of titanium and other chemical elements. Such alloys have very high tensile strength and toughness (even at extreme temperatures), light weight, extraordinary corrosion resistance, and ability to withstand extreme temperatures. However, the high cost of both raw materials and processing limit their use to military applications, aircraft, spacecraft, medical devices, and are used in various parts on satellites, deep space probes and the shuttle fleet. The titanium alloys are used in various parts on satellites, deep space probes and the shuttle fleet
*Titanium nitride* Sometimes known as Tinite or TiNite is an extremely hard ceramic material, often used as a coating on titanium alloy, steel, carbide, and aluminum components to improve the substrate's surface properties, used extensively for cutting tools because of its combination of wear resistance and high hardness. It is one of the hardest natural carbides. Titanium nitride (TiN) has an attractive yellow color that is used in jewelry and decorative glass coatings. The high hardness of this compound has also made it very attractive as a coating to extend the life of tools.


*Both titanium alloys and titanium nitride more than good enough for braid,* these stuffs are freaking expensive, just like hellray said.
my .02


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

whatever I dont use braid except on my boat rods...This rod is sweet and the price Gregs baitshack has them for cant be beat....its where I got mine and on the field today it performed as sweet as my HDX...Love this stick.. drop the man drama and get the gear.....sweet


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

sprtsracer said:


> Yup...I learned also. More expensive, but with a custom, SIC guides kinda cover all the bases.


that's good you learned something. did you also learn what hellrays colon looked like while you were up there


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

chill out dude! -- these guys are trying to help you.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

reel dem in said:


> that's good you learned something. did you also learn what hellrays colon looked like while you were up there


I'm done with you BUD! You can rot in your own ignorance from here on out! You are now the only one on my ignore list! Maybe you'd better find another forum for your crap!

View Post Today, 12:28 AM 
reel dem in 
This message is hidden because reel dem in is on your ignore list.


----------



## reel dem in (Dec 22, 2007)

thats fine you started with the shut up and read bit


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Hellrhay! you can build a rod for me anyday!


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Titanium coated*

Let this get out of hand.Most and i mean most are titanium coated sealine-x Tsunami Daiwa and alot of others are just titanium coated which means just dip in coating not the pure metal shaped and formed type.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Whatever.....just get it! its worth the cash!!! And get it at Gregs!!!


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Get what?*

Greg cool,But i buy mine at eastcoast tackle 95.00,Alraedy bought three should i say.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*I like little micheal*

Woops that suppose to be popcorn




Magged Out said:


> opcorn:


----------

